# Another Cubey puzzle box



## brucio (Oct 13, 2007)

This is my latest Cubey puzzle box, a little more complicated to open than the previous Cubey puzzles.
Also a little more complicated to actually make...








Bruce


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi brucio

THANKS

Again a very NICE puzzle box, very well done 

May I make a suggestion , make one for us that are not watch makers 

Something on the order of a 8" x 8" x 8" or something like that. 

The puzzle part is neat but it would be nice if we could put something inside the puzzle box..  like a keep sake item ..

=============




brucio said:


> This is my latest Cubey puzzle box, a little more complicated to open than the previous Cubey puzzles.
> Also a little more complicated to actually make...
> 
> Bruce


----------



## brucio (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello Bobj.
Since Cubey 3 is only 2" each way, you could make your big box with this-just multiply all the dimensions by 4, and you'll have your 8 x 8 x 8 box!
(Which could a lot of normal Cubeys!)
Bruce


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I enjoy your puzzle boxes very much, and also your web site.

Great work


----------



## tddptd (Nov 13, 2008)

*Wow*

Your work is terrific.


----------

